# Take care



## Cian

Cómo se dice “take care” en español?  Y tambien “be careful”?  “Be careful” en ingles es mas un orden (para niños, por ejemplo, cuando estan cerca de un cosa peligrosa) mientras que “take care” es para despedirse, el diminutivo de “take care of yourself”.

Uso “cuídate” y “te cuides” pero no sé cual es cual y nadie me corrigen.

Gracias a todo.


----------



## belén

Take care es "Cuídate" (de tú) o "Cuidese" (de usted) , nunca "te cuides" 
Be careful es "Ten cuidado" "Ve con cuidado" "¡¡Cuidado!!" (la entonación dependiendo de la cercanía del peligro )


----------



## ACQM

"Cuidate" al despedirte está bien y es una buena traducción de "take care", nada que objetar.

Para "be careful" la traducción sería "ve con cuidado" (la expresión es "ir con cuidado") y si el peligro es imminente o para abreviar simplemente "¡Cuidado!"

No sé si en algún otro país usan "te cuides" pero a mí no me suena que nadie use eso en España.


----------



## Cian

Muchas gracias.  I really appreciate the explanation!


----------



## a.j.

en inglés es normal decir 'take care' cuando se dice 'adios' a alguien. ¿esta usado en lo mismo contexto en español?


----------



## Artrella

a.j. said:
			
		

> en inglés es normal decir 'take care' cuando se dice 'adios' a alguien. ¿esta usado en lo mismo contexto en español?




Sí.  Cuando alguien se despide, muchas veces decimos, "chau, cuidate"


----------



## Maeron

En México:

Al despedirse ("_Take care_"): ¡Cuídate/Cuídense mucho!

"_Be careful!_" "_Watch out_": Cuídate. Que tengas cuidado. Ten cuidado ¡Abusado! ¡Aguas!


----------



## a.j.

and what if i was to say it plurally to a group of friends? gracias a.j.


cuida......


----------



## belén

You say
Cúidense (ustedes) or cuidaos (vosotros)

Vayan con cuidado (ustedes)
Id con cuidado (vosotros)

Tengan cuidado (ustedes)
Tened cuidado (vosotros)

Saludos!!


----------



## Artrella

a.j. said:
			
		

> and what if i was to say it plurally to a group of friends? gracias a.j.
> 
> 
> cuida......




Chau /hasta luego/ hasta pronto/ adiós *CUIDENSE!!!!*


----------



## Sergete

a.j. said:
			
		

> and what if i was to say it plurally to a group of friends? gracias a.j.
> 
> 
> cuida......



It would be "cuidaros" (vosotros)


----------



## Durwen

Sergete said:
			
		

> It would be "cuidaros" (vosotros)



En realidad sería "Cuidaos".


----------



## aprendo

you can  say , look  out  cuidado. algo esta en peligro.te va caer 
una  piedra, look out


----------



## Sergete

Durwen said:
			
		

> En realidad sería "Cuidaos".



Vaya, yo toda la vida pensando y diciendo cuidaros, compraros, veniros...

Seguro que está mal dicho? Porque mira q me suena un pelin mal sin la "r", se me debe estar olvidando el idioma...

De todas maneras gracias por la correccion!


----------



## belén

hola Sergete,
Efectivamente está mal dicho, es un error muy común en español, así que no te preocupes, no es se te haya olvidado el idioma!!!!
Pero Cuidaros sólo es correcto cuando dices

En vez de venir a *cuidaros*, me voy a ir al cine.
Después de *compraros* el coche nuevo, ya veréis que no podréis *gastaros* un euro en los siguientes meses.

Sin embargo, cuando es imperativo, va sin la "r"
¡Cuidaos mucho!
¡Compraos todo lo que os guste!


----------



## Sergete

Hola Belen!

Muchísimas gracias por la explicación.
Ahora si que me ha quedado clarisisisísimo.

Saludosss


----------



## frone

Hola, dear all 

I want to know please,
is there an expression in Spanish that is equal to "take care" in English (used when parting with someone / saying good bye)?

Context:
A : "I'm going now. Bye!"
B : "Okay. Take care!"

Muchas gracias


----------



## colombo-aussie

Hi,


Take care = cuidate


Cya


----------



## frone

Hi colombo-aussie!

Wow that was fast...
Many thanks! 

But if you don't mind may I ask,
is it usually used in almost all Spanish speaking countries? or particularly in Colombia?

I really thank you


----------



## Raone

In Spain "cuidate" is also used.

---> ¡¡¡cuidate!!!


----------



## elbeto

Mexicans use it too. I do.

Cuidate frone.


----------



## frone

Oh very good then ^_^

Thank you Raone and elbeto,
¡Cuidate!


----------



## colombo-aussie

Hey my friend,

You can use this expression at any spanish speaker contry.


Cya


----------



## rpaztraductor

"cuídate" me parece un calco del inglés, yo usaría "¡Qué estés bien!", eso es más natural
Saludos


----------



## Little_Little

En Espana "que estés bien" no suena nada natural... Aquí decimos "cuídate"


----------



## Argi

rleclon said:


> "cuídate" me parece un calco del inglés, yo usaría "¡Qué estés bien!", eso es más natural
> Saludos



Sin embargo en España la opción que das no suena nada natural, mientras que "cuídate/cuidaros" es mucho más utilizada.


----------



## Argi

Vaya Little, te me has adelantado!
Saludos


----------



## rpaztraductor

El hecho de "cuídate" demuestra que la persona debe andar con cuidado prácticamente y uno no anda así por la vida mientras que mi opción denota que la persona obviamente se cuida por la vida y está demás decirlo pues no creo que yo tenga que decirte "cuídate" para que efectivamente "te cuides",
Saludos olé


----------



## elbeto

mmmmh, entonces decirle a alguien "cuídate" está por demás... todos saben que deben cuidarse, ¿cierto?
Entonces... decirle a alguien "¡cuidado!" está por demás... pues ya se está cuidando, ¿no? y si se lo lleva el camión, mala suerte... 

Mira lo que dice el DPD


			
				DPD said:
			
		

> *cuidar(se)*.
> *3.* Como pronominal (_cuidarse_), significa ‘mirar por la propia salud’ y ‘precaverse o protegerse de alguien o algo que puede causar daño’; en este último caso se construye siempre con un complemento precedido de la preposición _de:_ _Cuídate de ese tipo, que no es de fiar._
> 
> 
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
No todos se preocupan suficientemente por su propia salud y hay que recordárselos de vez en vez. O bien, hay que hacerles saber que nosotros sí nos preocupamos por su salud y que nos interesa que ellos procuren conservarla por sí mismos.

Cuídate rleclon.


----------



## rpaztraductor

lo haré aunque está de más decirlo, jeje, sostengo mi posición creo que es un calco de ideas, chao


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, 

"Take care of yourself" does not mean " cuidate de tu salud"  ? 


Nadie se ha referido a la salud. ¿ "Cuidate " de peligro o de salud ? 


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Mephistofeles

Por aquí tanto "Cuídate" como "Que estés bien" se escucha normal.

Cuídate lo usamos indistintamente como consejo o como despedida.


----------



## shoam

"se me cuidan mucho"


----------

